# Dammish Insane Aslyum Wilsonville,OR. C&C please!



## ikidzeroi

Hi Guys i recently took a trip to Dammish Insane Asylum in Wilsonville, OR. I goto to school there and figured it could be interesting.

 Dammish has been shut down and abandoned since 1992 i believe. It was used in 1999 for NAVY SEALS Hostage Rescue practice missions. Malpractice was an issue i'm told and since i go to medical school out there a lot of rumors get spread about it. These pictures tell the darker side of the destruction that has happened over the years and really is my first time attempting anything like this. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## justphotos

Wow!! I don't think i can really pick a favourite one from there. They all really seem to portray a story in themselves. Very nice work!


----------



## J Crew

Great job!  I defenitely like #'s 2, 5, 10, & 13.  Btw, what program are you using for your borders?  Thanks.

- Jason


----------



## ikidzeroi

Thank you guys! This was my first post! i love this forum. And the program i use is GimpSHOP. Im sure you guys have heard of it. Its totally free you can download it at Download.com


----------



## Chiller

What a great series.   Very well captured. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Olympus8MP

abandoned places are one of my favorite subjects! I love these shots!!
I like the one about making sure the door is locked!


----------



## digital flower

Welcome to the Forum. Very interesting series there are a couple of powerful pictures.


----------



## Garrentee

mailboxes is a very powerfull image for me!!!

Love it!!!

garrentee


----------



## cigrainger

I really like the colors and feel that these have. Great job capturing the destruction. What setup are you using?


----------



## IonSpeedMaster

you know how to shoot


----------



## GoM

One Flew Over The Cuckoo's Nest....Redux...

Nice series. Very spooky. Wish the similar place nearby me was still open, but alas...


----------



## OmlessWanderer

Everyone likes your shots.  I have to be the first one to be mean and say that #1 just doesn't do it for me.  What am I even looking at?

#2 the sky seems a bit 'hot'  Maybe a different time of day would be better for this shot? Perhaps a polarizer to give some shape to the clouds? Even stopping down the exposure and using a flash to brighten up the building might have worked.

The last one is great! Is that the natural light or did you use any editing to get those colors?  It's gorgeous.


----------



## Rosaaa

Can anyone tell me the address of this place?


----------



## dakkon76

I like the "Make sure door is locked" sign... but we can't tell if the door is open or closed. That sign on an open door in a place like that could be a pretty powerful image. That looks like a pretty fun place to shoot!


----------



## Jethro

Creepy place, I would never go to such a place alone..I'm a funk  Last one is my favourite.


----------



## Redbaron

Great work mate, especially the indoor ones, and sunset - abandoned buildings are awesome places, especially if there's a story behind them. If it's nearby for you have a look at different times of the day/night - could make for an interesting series.
Keep up the good work!


----------

